# Bob Sykes 10-28



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

So the girlfriend and I went out this morning to fish. Getting there around 6:30. It was pretty cool. We we're there for a little bit then the rain came down. But we toughed it out.

Caught a few under sized mangrove snapper and some monster pig fish.

Continued for a bit longer and landed my first pompano.

After that the bite died and only thing caught were pinfish and one puffer.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the way to do it don't give up.


----------



## lwlariviere (Nov 13, 2017)

My wife and eye went out to the Bob Skies Bride Gulf Breeze side. We have lived here 1978 to 1994 then 2009 until now. We always had a bay boat or better. We where surprised at how many fish that are general to reef fish we have caught out side. Fun day.


----------



## lwlariviere (Nov 13, 2017)

Nov 11, 2017 3pm. Wife and I fished Bob Sakes Bridge. In was good 5 keeper speckles and 3 croakers for bait.


----------

